# 7 Months- 47lbs too small?



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Brinkley is not too small. She's only 7 months old and will likely grow more.
Here's the breed standards:

Size, Proportion, Substance -- Males 23-24 inches in height at withers; females 21 1/2-22 1/2 inches. Dogs up to one inch above or below standard size should be proportionately penalized. Deviation in height of more than one inch from the standard shall disqualify.

Length from breastbone to point of buttocks slightly greater than height at withers in ratio of 12:11. Weight for dogs 65-75 pounds; bitches 55-65 pounds.

My 6 month + 2 week old female is 36 lbs and is on the petite side now and it looks like she is taking after her mom.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly was 42 lbs at 7 months and now she is 56 lbs at 13 months. She is at the top of the standard for height at 22.25 inches at the shoulder. I expect her to gain maybe another 2 lbs when she finishes filling out. Brinkley is definitely not too small. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks! Like I said, we were expecting her to reach closer to 70-75lbs based on her parents' weights. She is a happy and healthy pup so that is really all that matters to us! Molly is beautiful!


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

at 7 months Sammy was 49lbs and currently at 2 years old she weighs 64lbs. it takes them a couple years to reach their full growth. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I often wonder this about my Charlie, he's 53 lbs at 8 months. But he looks good & is gaining some (although slowly). My last golden was overweight, so I think I'm just used to a bigger dog. Your dog is beautiful & doesn't look too thin in the picture.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

It is funny that I think she is small considering my dogs growing up were Shelties and never reached more than 30lbs- now close to 50lbs seems small! Charlie looks great- and very talented =)


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

My younger girl is 47 lbs at almost 3 years old. I love her small size, she is so much more agile than her larger golden friends. I also think being on the smaller side, is easier on her joints. She was 39 lbs at one year, and filled out between 1 and 2 years.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank weighed around 50 lbs. at 7 months and topped out at 70 lbs. But, he's a male. The female standard is 55 - 65 lbs. It sounds like she's right on target.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Sounds about right. She certainly looks fine in the pic. Lucys 7 months now and shes 51 lbs.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Like the others say, perfect...Liza is 49 lbs and 10 months old. She still looks like a pupy, which I love.


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

My Annie is a year and a half and only weighs in at 46lbs. I agree with Millie's Mom, a smaller dog has less weight on their joints. Annie's mom was average/small, and her dad was huge! With her size, she makes a great lap dog!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Our Bella was 50 lbs at 9 months. She'll be 10 months on 13 th of Feb.
She's petite, but extremely quick and agile.
We feed her the same amount 1-3/4 cups twice per day.

Mike D


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

No, i don't think so, i have a soon to be 2yr. old,red golden girl,that is 50 pds.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

mddolson said:


> Our Bella was 50 lbs at 9 months. She'll be 10 months on 13 th of Feb.
> She's petite, but extremely quick and agile.
> We feed here the same amount 1-3/4 cups twice per day.
> 
> Mike D


 That is cambridges birthaday also,she will be two,also.


----------



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

My girl is 21-1/2" tall and usually weighs in around 48 lbs .. we love her size too (so does everyone who sees her) .. your girl looks lovely!


----------



## Umqueen33 (Jul 24, 2012)

My 7 month old, Charley, is 75 pounds. He is a big boy, not fat just large. Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Umqueen33 said:


> My 7 month old, Charley, is 75 pounds. He is a big boy, not fat just large. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Diesel is 7 months and 70lbs. They come in all sizes and colors ☺


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I have had 5 golden's all my life who ranged from 45lbs to 105lbs. She looks fine.


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

Both my girls are around the same size at 7 months old and are eating 1.3 cups of food 3 times a day for a total of 4 cups. They get carrot treats only. We are expecting them to be around 60ish lbs when they are done growing. My dogs look much like yours.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Winston is 6.5 months and 38 pounds, so you are doing fine! Slow growth is good for them!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Gabby is 6.5 months old and weighs 48 lbs.


----------



## Mauser (Feb 1, 2013)

Mauser is almost 7 months old and 61 lbs


----------

